# MSF Haulage



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

So within the past week I have acquired *7* MSFs! (2 being from 2 lovely ladies from Specktra-gigglegirl & coachkitten!)

New Vegas
Gold Spill
Glissade
Shimpagne
Lightscapade
Porcelain Pink
Northern Light

I'm so excited to play with them all!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 11, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!  That is amazing!  I only have Lightscapade, Glissade, and Shimpagne!  Enjoy it, because I know I would!  You do MAC addicts everywhere proud!


----------



## xStefanie711 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm so jealous! 
Have fun playing with them all!!!


----------



## juxtapoz (Dec 11, 2007)

OMG I am sooooo jealous!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 11, 2007)

7 msfs in a week!?!!?!! WOW! Enjoy them all!!! Glad you can make use of New Vegas!


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_7 msfs in a week!?!!?!! WOW! Enjoy them all!!! Glad you can make use of New Vegas!_

 
Haha I know--I'm addicted!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks again hun!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 11, 2007)

wow...enjoy!
they all look like great colors for you!


----------



## lsperry (Dec 11, 2007)

Congratulations....they're gorgeous....I know you'll enjoy playing with them....


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 11, 2007)

Score!! All 7 in one week huh? Lucky girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy! My faves out of those are Northern Lights & Glissade.


----------



## fingie (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks you guys, I'll definately enjoy them!


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 12, 2007)

Jealous.


----------



## CassidyLovesMAC (Dec 12, 2007)

Congratulations! That's lucky.. I don't have any MSF's!!!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 12, 2007)

sooo jealous!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 12, 2007)

AWw they look so purrdy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have New Vegas.


----------



## mad dog marissa (Dec 13, 2007)

awww i dont have any!


----------



## seymone25 (Dec 13, 2007)

Where did you find them? Everywhere I look is sold out


----------



## sincola (Dec 14, 2007)

Congratulations!! Enjoy them all!! I have the same MSFs as you, except Shimpagne, and I like them sooo much.


----------



## fingie (Dec 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_Where did you find them? Everywhere I look is sold out_

 
Check the For Sale/Swap forum here on Specktra--I also put out a "Wanted" ad in the Wanted section.  I got 2 of them this way and the others I got from sales on the Livejournal MAC community.  You could also try Makeupalley.com


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow, enjoy!


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm SOO jealous!! Have fun with them!


----------



## jessicalovesmac (Dec 15, 2007)

You are one lucky duck. I just got my first MSF this week; Gold spill. I'm officially in love and now I'm kicking myself for not buying New Vegas.


----------



## fingie (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessicalovesmac* 

 
_You are one lucky duck. I just got my first MSF this week; Gold spill. I'm officially in love and now I'm kicking myself for not buying New Vegas._

 
I got Northern Light first, and also was kicking myself for not finding New Vegas once I realized how much I love MSFs--luckily I was able to swap for it though!


----------



## breakdown (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG, thats awesome. I have two MSF's but I want more! I wish I could just try them all before buying from someone, hopefully MAC will release some sooner rather than later.


----------



## fingie (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *breakdown* 

 
_OMG, thats awesome. I have two MSF's but I want more! I wish I could just try them all before buying from someone, hopefully MAC will release some sooner rather than later._

 
Yeah IKWYM about trying them on..and if I recall correctly I think I remember seeing/hearing that there are supposed to be some coming out this spring.
Let's hope!


----------

